# anyone know where schea cotton is????



## reggiemiller31 (Jul 16, 2002)

does anyone know where schea cotton is????


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

He's playing in France right now, second division of the League, for a team named Evreux Basket, according to Eurobasket.com.


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

He played for Yugo power house Partizan Belgrade. He didnt make a great impression there, but he is a good player at his actual level of French 2nd division where he was a good pick for his last club (Le Havre).

In Evreux 17 pts (with a nice 57.2%) and 5 rebs. But he must play the SG, SF and somtimes the PF spot.


----------

